# Musik Garten vs Kindermusik?



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

For those of you who have experience with children's music class what can you tell me about Musik Garten and Kindermusik? Which one do you prefer and why? If you have experience with just one of the two, tell me why it is wonderful and why it isn't. I'm thinking about putting my boys or maybe just my youngest in one of these classes. We participated in Music Together and LOVED it but the instructor doesn't hold classes here, we'd have to travel about an hour to get to a class. The Musik Garten class is 30 minutes away and I am not sure about Kindermusik.

I'm still not sure, there are so many classes and activities around here we can participate in but I don't want to schedule too much for my boys and it can definately get expensive!

Thanks for any replies!
SJ


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I really enjoy the teachers we've had at our local Kindermusik. I think they have a pretty sane, solid instructional format for older kids too (thinking of Young Child curriculum here). BUT...why not try the closer classes for a session and see what you think? If you don't like them or don't like the teacher, you can always switch back.

I totally understand travelling for a specific teacher. We go about 15 minutes out of our way for my daughter's dance class (putting total commute to about 20ish mins unless there's major traffic) even though there are lots of closer options...but she's really connected with her teacher, and her teacher rocks. I don't know that I'd personally be willing to go an hour out of my way though.









I don't know anything about Musik Garten. I assume they have very similar instructional methods, and probably the parent company is based in Germany as well, I'm not sure who's a rip off of who.







But hey, if the teacher's just as fun, who cares.







And I'm not sure that people can compare even two Kindermusik groups to one another--there's teacher guidelines, but many teachers (including the ones we're enamoured of) put their own spin on things, and chemistry between teacher and students is soo important--more than the skeleton curriculum, at least in my opinion.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Too bad that Music Together is so far. That is by far my favorite program.

Kindermusik and Musikgarten were both created by the same person. There was a buyout, and Kindermusik became more and more commercial. From the little bit that I've seen, the programs are similar. I do prefer the recordings for Musikgarten. We have two Kindermusik CD's, and the kids sing off key. It grates on my nerves!

I do think that the teacher makes the biggest difference. The only Kindermusik teacher that we experienced first hand was mediocre. She was poorly trained and completely inexperienced. I don't know much about the training offered, but I do know that her 'final exam' was given over the phone.

I know that there are some very fine Kindermusik teachers. I am just talking about my experience with one person who no longer teaches the materials.


----------

